

Forget your MVP, build a MCP. - stevoyoung
http://www.stevoyoung.com/post/32933259890/forget-your-mvp-build-a-mcp

======
stevoyoung
OP here. With HN having a heavy developer base, it would be great to get your
feedback on if you think MCP paints a different picture than MVP.

